# Label Disposition



## Avocadioo (Aug 2, 2022)

Does anyone know any information about the new label disposition standard and NONCON sort standard? @Hal


----------



## Grunt (Sep 27, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Does anyone know any information about the new label disposition standard and NONCON sort standard? @Hal


What exactly do you mean?


----------



## WHS (Sep 27, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> What exactly do you mean?


No one knows


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 29, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> What exactly do you mean?


A little birdie told me something, but I’m not gonna mention it on this forum. LMAO


----------



## Grunt (Oct 1, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> A little birdie told me something, but I’m not gonna mention it on this forum. LMAO


Cool! 👍


----------



## Avocadioo (Oct 2, 2022)

Grunt579 said:


> Cool! 👍


Jk idk


----------

